# Kopakt FTP-Server für Dauerbetrieb



## Markus (17 November 2005)

hallo,

um auf bestimte Daten von überall auf der Welt zugriff zu haben wollte ich mir einen FTP einrichten.
die kiste hängt also zuhause am dsl und ich kann von überall drauf zugreifen.

Ich hatte Früher immer einen server auf einer windowskiste die immer lief, das hat sich eigentlich ganz gut bewährt, aber der stromverbrauch ist nicht ohne...


jetzt dachte ich das ich irgend einen alten rechner nehme, als master laufwerk würde ich eine cf-card einsetzen die mit einem entsprechenden adapter am ide bus hängt.

auf eine große cf mit 2-4gb bekomme ich ja schonmal einiges drauf, zusätzlich kann ich ja trotzdem eine zweite festplatte für die daten einbauen die nur läuft wenn auf sie zugegriffen wird.

viele hersteller von cf karten garantieren aufgrund eines ausgeklügelten fehlerhandlings inzwischen lebenslange garantie für ihre karten, obwohl cf karten eigentlich nur eine begrenzte lebensdauer haben.

als betriebssytem dachte ich vieleicht an eine abgespeckte linuxversion wie sie zb bei diversen eigenbau routern eingesezt werden.

das sind nur mal meine gedanken, habt ihr anregungen?


welches os?

welcher ftp-server?

kann ich mit einem vnc client für win auf einen vnc server auf einer linux kiste zugreifen und diesen fernwarten?

das problem mit der dynamischen ip löse ich seit jahren erfolgreich und kostenlos mit http://www.no-ip.com es gibt auch linux clients.
kennt ihr empfelenswerte alternativen?

danke!


----------



## Oberchefe (17 November 2005)

Das mit der CF-Card würde ich mir nochmals überlegen.

Schon mal an Linux gedacht?

http://www.eisfair.org/


----------



## SPS Markus (17 November 2005)

CF-Card läuft super.

www.fli4l.de

Bei mir seit 5 Jahren in Betrieb. Vor 2 Jahren auf CF-Card gewechselt
Problemlos.


Markus


----------



## BadTaste (17 November 2005)

Hallo,
nach dem fli4l Tip möchte ich dir das Bruderprojekt Eisfair ans Herz legen einfach superklasse 
www.eisfair.org

und alles umsonst

schöne Grüße
Michael
Nachtrag:
Na das steht oben schon hab ich überlesen :-(... aber das Projekt verdient es doppelt erwähnt zu werden.


----------



## Oberchefe (17 November 2005)

> Bei mir seit 5 Jahren in Betrieb.



Bei mir auch schon seit es hier DSL gibt (Anfang 2001).



> nach dem fli4l Tip möchte ich dir das Bruderprojekt Eisfair ans Herz legen einfach superklasse



Siehe etwas weiter oben!


----------



## Lars Weiß (21 November 2005)

NAS-Laufwerk mit http und ftp server und dyndns


----------



## Markus (21 November 2005)

Armand schrieb:
			
		

> NAS-Laufwerk mit http und ftp server und dyndns



nix verstehen...
bitte auf deutsch, was ist nas-lw?

@rest
danke, diese eisfair geschichte gefällt mir, sowas habe ich mir vorgestellt...


----------



## Lars Weiß (21 November 2005)

Ein NAS ist ein Festplattenlaufwerk mit Netzwerkanschluss


----------



## Markus (21 November 2005)

es gibt also solche laufwerke fertig, die auch serverfunktionen beihalten bzw. ein os auf dem ich zusätzliche sw laufen lassen kann?


----------



## Markus (21 November 2005)

hehe cool!

du meinst sowas:

http://cgi.ebay.de/NAS-System-exter...723443181QQcategoryZ78966QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

das ist ja absolut genial!

ich galube sps-programmieren stumpft ab, von der aktuellen pc technik habe ich gar keine ahnung mehr.
tja war eben noch schön als man sich wochenlang seinen traum pc selbst konfiguriert und gebastelt hat.
heute ist man so bequem und fährt zum mediamarkt...


----------



## Lars Weiß (21 November 2005)

Ja genau so eins meine ich   

Die gibts auch mit Raid, Printserver, USB Schnittstellen für noch ne HDD, usw...


----------

